# Need some help with Ryobi spindle sander



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Good evening,

Just got home from hitting a few rummage sales where I managed to pick this up for a grand total of $25.









It works, spins and goes up/down. Now the problem - no manual and I can't seem to get the sanding sleeve off of the spindle. I have the replacement sleeve. I also have several different diameter rubber sleeves (will have to pick up the sanding sleeves).

How do I remove what appears to be a stuck sleeve? Tried holding tight and using a wrench on the top - no luck and don't want to use too much force, so I thought I would look for a manual - not much luck there either at the Ryobi website.









Looking for some assistance. Keep your tools sharp.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Take the throat plate out and see if you can't wedge it up from below.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

X's 2 what he said. Its probably been on the shaft so long it has semi-glued its self in place. You will need to force it off from below the drum. Once you get it to come loose it should slide off fairly easily.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Just throwing this out there, never owned a spindle sander, but I would probably cut the tube along the line where it was wrapped together and try peeling it off while holding the shaft.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Biscobob said:


> Just throwing this out there, never owned a spindle sander, but I would probably cut the tube along the line where it was wrapped together and try peeling it off while holding the shaft.


Finally got the old sleeve off, used some emery cloth to clean up the shaft, new sleeve - works like a charm.

Thanks, cut the top, peeled right off.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad that worked out for you, just some good old hillbilly ingenuity. :laughing:


----------



## jfloate (Dec 8, 2013)

*Hey*

I just picked up the exact model off craigslist today. I know it's been 2 years and you probably have one, but if you still don't and would like it I can copy mine and send it to you.


----------

